# Of Love to God -- Thomas Watson



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 6, 2008)

> Of Love to God
> 
> I proceed to the second general branch of the text. The persons interested in this privilege. They are lovers of God. " All things work together for good, to them that love God. "
> 
> ...



A Divine Cordial, part 4


----------

